# Body Fat Percentage Chart



## Popeye (Feb 3, 2013)

Saw this posted over at our brother site....figured I'd bring it over here.


----------



## LeanHerm (Feb 3, 2013)

Nice chart Popeyes


----------



## coltmc4545 (Feb 3, 2013)

Crazy how chicks can still look good at 30% and dudes looks like a fat loser at 30%.


----------



## Illtemper (Feb 3, 2013)

Ill take women up to 30%, after that I'm out......


----------



## Cashout (Feb 3, 2013)

coltmc4545 said:


> Crazy how chicks can still look good at 30% and dudes looks like a fat loser at 30%.



Its all in the distribution patterns. They vary greatly between the genders - my wife is between 18%-20% and looks stunning. I have to be 5% or I don't look good.


----------



## Jada (Feb 3, 2013)

Cool chart pops


----------



## AlphaD (Feb 3, 2013)

Hey Popeye,  Great chart man thanks......It is funny though just like Cash said about distribution patterns.....I look like the guy at 25% but in actuality I'm at 14% now.  I tend to hold more in the F'in Love handles when I get off my diet.  My legs and arm remain solid.  And for the record I would take the woman up to 35% maybe a little further


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 3, 2013)

Re: Womenz chart - I'd hit it straight away up to and including 35%.

After that, I'll require two glasses of bourbon for each successive increment


----------



## Tren4Life (Feb 3, 2013)

As long as the proportions are right,  I am still in to 35 also


----------



## ken Sass (Feb 3, 2013)

i hate this chart


----------



## Azog (Feb 3, 2013)

NbleSavage said:


> Re: Womenz chart - I'd hit it straight away up to and including 35%.
> 
> After that, I'll require two glasses of bourbon for each successive increment



How big a glass are we talking about here?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 3, 2013)

I'd hit anything up to 40%... 30% to 35% being more ideal for me (i get rough).


----------



## Cashout (Feb 3, 2013)

15% - 20% is the only acceptable range for me. 

Anything less or more and I am out...


----------



## Big Worm (Feb 3, 2013)

I'm in them guts up to 30. After that its BJs only or a 12 pack.


----------



## Popeye (Feb 3, 2013)

30 and under here.....god dayumn 30 looks fine!!


----------



## TheLupinator (Feb 3, 2013)

If i'm gonna stay 10-15% year round she better be be sub 25%


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Feb 4, 2013)

I'd bang up to 30%


----------

